# Hen night ideas



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What did you do for your hen night? or was there something you would have loved to have done but didnt?

Ive just been having a look online for some ideas and quite like the sound of a murder mystery night   I also like the idea of a medieval banquet but a bit too expensive i think for most people in the current climate

Nikki xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Nikki, 

I have my hen night in 3 weeks and due to people not being able to afford alot at the mo soooo there are about 30 of us going on a mass pub crawl round my town!

I know that my friends that have organised it are up to something, ie me dressing up like a wally    
I just think its whatever you make it hun, but make it good 

x x x


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

I did "little devils" for mine in Blackpool - all of us in red tops with horns and tails.  Ended up at a ladies only strip club place which was fun    For my sisters I organised a "gangster" theme pub crawl around Nottingham with each of us having to do a dare - nothing too risky though   all quite tame ones along lines of getting someone to buy you a free drink and getting a man to moon (suprising how many were willing to do this one  )

Have fun 

DeeDee x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I wasn't too keen on the pub crawl with "L" plates hanging all over me theme, and as I wanted to combine it with my big 3-0 birthday , me and one very good friend went to the Mardi Gras in New Orleans   and had a blast    (BTW we DID NOT flash our (.)(.)   )


----------

